# Ok... dual PB-2000 vs dual PC-2000?



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

So now I'm set on dual subs... Why would I choose the PC over the PB? Is either more musical than the other?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

The only difference that I've ever heard of is the appearance. I've said this many times before, but I really prefer the look. Few exceptions in aesthetics to me would be Martin Logan or REL etc, but I don't find any extra value in their performance. So. What do you think would fit into your space, visually?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.svsound.com/support/customer-service
If you want to hear it from the horses mouth, their CS is unmatched.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Doesn't matter in my space. I have a 3'w x 3'd x 8' tall area for each subwoofer to fit into. although the less deep the better really so it sticks out less but it wouldn't be a deal breaker. The PC version is 16" deep so that would work out well. Its taller so it from a pure "hey look at me" might command more attention haha.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

They do have a different kind of presence. They're easier to move around too.


----------

